# Harry's Mixed Seafood Fettucine



## Harry Cobean (Aug 24, 2012)

light,delicious,gorgeous colours,kick of heat,healthy...what more could you want?don't answer that...i'm not going anywhere!i've used jumbo prawns,scallops & mussels in this one but the mix is up to you....i've also made it with fish but make sure the fish is a firm one..salmon,monk,snapper,mullet,tilapia & basa etc work well.
so:
THE INGREDIENTS...as always adjust for number of diners
a)pasta...i used fettucine....your choice...i always use dried as i don't make it(life's too short) & i'm not keen on the texture of the fresh i have bought over here.
b)mixed seafood/fish of your choice...won't bore you with the usual blurb about cleaning/checking mussels...you know the script
c)fresh red chilli finely sliced or dried flakes to taste.red looks pretty in this dish
d)peeled/minced garlic to taste...i use a microplane to almost puree it
e)big pinch saffron or turmeric.saffron for preference but turmeric gives the same colour & does work flavour wise...not the same but very nice!
f)lots of ground black pepper
g)small glass dry white wine
h)glug or two of evoo
i)grated parmesan to taste(optional)
j)sea salt....don't season with salt til near the end & after tasting...mussels & parmesan have plenty of salt
k)small handful of basil leaves
THE METHOD
1)crush your saffron threads between your fingers or in a mortar or in a bowl with a spoon.important to crush it to get max colour/flavour
2)infuse saffie or turmeric in the wine
3)i have problems with coinciding timings so i cook my pasta first,drain it in a collander & mix a little evoo into the cooked pasta to prevent sticking
4)get the same pan that you have cooked the pasta in(or use a different pan,most of my pans are hard anodised so no sticking problems)smokin' hot.
5)smear each scallop with some evoo & sear in the pan for 30 secs each side then remove to a plate.you want them charred but still "pink"
6)good glug of evoo in the pan & chuck in the prawns,garlic,chilli & pepper
7)turn a few times in the  hot oil,chuck in the mussels & stir til they start to open.
8)pour in the infused wine mix,boil hard for a couple of mins & add the scallops
9)taste,adjust seasoning if needs be
h)chuck pasta & basil leaves back in the pan with seafood & turn to re heat/colour the pasta....jobs done!!
i)serve sprinkled with parmesan if desired
j)ENJOY!!
VERSION 2
after adding the wine but before adding the cooked pasta/basil pour in some cream mixed with the parmesan....naughty but oh sooooo nice


----------



## Cerise (Aug 24, 2012)

My kind of dish. Beautiful, Harry! Love seafood, but have yet to try mussels. Clams would be good too, no? Like the combo of the wine & saffron, as well. Thinking out loud, perhaps some lemon juice and/or zest. Spinach fettucine would look pretty/colorful. Will keep this in mind for a special dinner. Thank you for sharing. 

ETA:  Almost puts me in mind of a pasta paella.  Brilliant!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 24, 2012)

Cerise said:


> My kind of dish. Beautiful, Harry! Love seafood, but have yet to try mussels. Clams would be good too, no? Like the combo of the wine & saffron, as well. Thinking out loud, perhaps some lemon juice and/or zest. Spinach fettucine would look pretty/colorful. Will keep this in mind for a special dinner. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> ETA:  Almost puts me in mind of a pasta paella.  Brilliant!


thanks C,as i say in all my receeeeeeps...your food,your choice.nothing(well not with this cook anyway)is cast in stone.
make it with orzo(rice shape)pasta & there you have your "pasta paella"
add the cream & layer with precooked lasagne sheets,finish in the oven & you have seafood lasagna.....take the shells off the mussels first tho'!!
it does work beautifully with clams C
leave out the seafood/fish & make it with finely sliced chicken thighs.just add a bit of the pasta cooking liquid because you won't have the liquid/saltiness of the mussels......the combo's/ingredients are endless.
ain't food grand eh?!!!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 24, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks C,as i say in all my receeeeeeps...your food,your choice.nothing(well not with this cook anyway)is cast in stone.
> make it with orzo(rice shape)pasta & there you have your "pasta paella"
> add the cream & layer with precooked lasagne sheets,finish in the oven & you have seafood lasagna.....take the shells off the mussels first tho'!!
> it does work beautifully with clams C
> ...


 
I like the idea of orzo, as well. You opened a floodgate of ideas.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks great H


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2012)

I may have to try this one...shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Let us know what you think Fiona


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I like the idea of orzo, as well. You opened a floodgate of ideas.


chuck out the chintz,cup up the recipe's,throw out the cookbooks & hang the purists......oh ohh....tablet time AGAIN nurse?!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I may have to try this one...shopping tomorrow!


go on....be a devil princess!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks great H


cheers cobber!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am sure it will taste lovely


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> go on....be a devil princess!!



I was able to get everything but the fresh basil...everyone was out!

On, and no mussels so I doubled up on the scallops.

This is dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lots of scallops YUMMO!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was able to get everything but the fresh basil...everyone was out!
> 
> On, and no mussels so I doubled up on the scallops.
> 
> This is dinner tomorrow night.


go girl go!! if you like it try it again with the cream/parmesan mix added at the end....it's not too naughty as you can use single(light)cream.
as you couldn't get mussels princess, save a bit of the pasta cooking water to substitute for the juices that would have come out of the mussels in case there isn't enough liquid.....or sack it & just add more wine......!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 26, 2012)

It was splendiferous!  Also steamed some broccoli and grape tomatoes as a side.  I have enough left to make up a lunch for work.  Thanks Harry!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was splendiferous!  Also steamed some broccoli and grape tomatoes as a side.  I have enough left to make up a lunch for work.  Thanks Harry!


mazel tov!!sooooo glad you enjoyed it & relieved too! as i said to tax when she said that she enjoyed my rendang.always nervous that someone will not enjoy it or it doesn't work....aaaaaarghhhhh!!
really like the idea of the sides too princess.once again,as i say in all my receepees....your food,your choice!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great to hear you enjoyed it Fi


----------

